# New free Web IDE : Aptana



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Aptana is a free Java based HTML, CSS, Javascript editor with a lot of other features.

A good IDE for both beginners and professionnals !

Link : http://www.aptana.com/

A few screen shots :


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks cool, thanks for sharing. :up:


----------

